# SU.TO vs CNQ.TO



## NicW11 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello All,

I recently sold my positon in SU to make a little profit - 10.2% in 5 months but am anxious to get back in. They both dropped with Crude a bit today, but both have potential (IMHO) to grow in the coming months. I'm looking at about 100 shares.

Interested in opinions on which one to go with?!
Nic


----------



## Navigate Sensibly (Oct 24, 2011)

NicW11 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently sold my positon in SU to make a little profit - 10.2% in 5 months but am anxious to get back in. They both dropped with Crude a bit today, but both have potential (IMHO) to grow in the coming months. I'm looking at about 100 shares.
> 
> ...


IMO, it really does not matter which one you go with. Probably about the same returns from here on out, unless due to any extenuating circumstances (example: Horizon fire that previously affected CNQ).

Disclosure: I own equal shares in both, so I could be biased for sure.


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

SU outperforms CNQ historically


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I've bought SU at the worst moment during this COVID situation because I didn't look at my red flags. I'm still -20% down from a small spike. And still, in the last 2 months, SU is on a slow downwards trend, as opposed to CNQ which is doing much better. Not sure if we'll have to wait for ER to hopefully see an upwards trend. Anyways, it's a good buy when holding long.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have both, but CNQ has been performing better. I have recently added some SU shares at $22. 

This pandemic and the low price of oil is going to permanently destroy massive amounts of world oil capacity and infrastructure worldwide. That capacity to grow will not return - the world will eventually move away from oil, so there is zero new capital coming into the market. Therefore, the next time demand rises, there will be little to no supply response. Surviving oil companies like SU and CNQ with low cost debt will be printing money. They will use that money to buy back shares and offset the types of divestment you see in the world.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

SU is sitting on 300 years worth of Canada's oil needs with no exploration costs. The way they are going they will become among the lowest CO2 generators of any energy company and continually lowering costs of production will most likely have them printing money for centuries to come.
I have about 20 more years to live so the timeline is not in my favour but I will buy it for my great grandkid due to make an appearance in 5 months.


----------

